
Google Play Music Will Shut Down Completely in December - gentleman11
https://www.techradar.com/news/google-play-music-will-shutdown-completely-in-december-heres-how-to-save-your-music
======
gentleman11
> Google Play Music library and data

> In addition to transferring your library to YouTube Music, you have the
> option to download any music that you’ve purchased or uploaded to Google
> Play Music, as well as a list of the tracks, playlists, and radio stations
> in your library. We’ll notify you before you’ll lose access to your Google
> Play Music library and data. You can also delete your Google Play Music
> data.

\- from the notice email today

